
Trump Supporters Aren’t Stupid - mdturnerphys
https://medium.com/@emmalindsay/trump-supporters-aren-t-stupid-3d38f70f2a2f#.fstio2x4s
======
pdkl95
In addition to these ideas on racism, a lot of people are missing that Trump
is very skillfully using _phatic expression_ to establish his position of
authority, which cannot be countered with _reason_ or _logic_.

Trump may be using English words, but he isn't really expressing _information_
to the people that are voting for him. Instead, this kind of phatic language
is about posturing and dominance.

I highly recommend reading this[1] blog post that explains how this difference
is a _language barrier_. While it was written about the "intelligent design"
drama, the basic ideas it presents apply broadly. Similar to how belief in
"intelligent design" is more than just resistance to science, support for
Trump is more than just latent racism.

Incidentally, this is why John Oliver's "Drumph" name calling can work. It's
not about what it sounds like, or even that it involves Trump's old family
name. It works because it is speaking the same type of language (phatic
expression) in a way that makes Trump look weak. It knocks Trump down a step
in the social hierarchy.

[1] [http://scienceblogs.com/clock/2007/05/31/more-than-just-
resi...](http://scienceblogs.com/clock/2007/05/31/more-than-just-resistance-
of-s/)

------
cjcenizal
This piece contains same great thoughts. As a Bernie supporter, I want to
"win", which to me means achieving a society where democracy is valued,
everyone has a voice, and everyone has an equal opportunity to succeed. No
matter how provoked I feel by some of the things Trump says or does, I know
that any negative action I take or words I say against his supporters will
only push them farther away, and me farther from my goal.

The antidote to Trump is empathy.

Here's a great video of Bernie talking about this idea:
[https://www.facebook.com/actdottv/videos/422038514653387/?th...](https://www.facebook.com/actdottv/videos/422038514653387/?theater)

